# Did I buy the right one??



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

Ordered a new rod/reel last night. Hoping it will work well for either a bait rig or slinging some lures in the surf. Rod has a regular long handle, not like the one in the picture. Tell me whatcha think??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Those reels are garbage. If you get 5 uses out of it in saltwater I'll be impressed. You can get them direct from China for like $15.


----------



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Those reels are garbage. If you get 5 uses out of it in saltwater I'll be impressed. You can get them direct from China for like $15.


Yeah, found a lot of mixed reviews but figure for the price it was worth a shot. Kinda like buying tools at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not a Penn guy at all but you can get a lot better real for just a little more money. Hell even a lower end Shimano will be lightyears better quality than that garbage.


----------



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

Safe to say you don't care for the reel then.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I just don't believe in spending my money on something that I know will fail. I work too hard for it , I'll buy something that will last.


----------



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

Agreed. Buy once cry once is my normal motto. That's why all my bass fishing set ups are shimano on Allstar/StCroix/G.Loomis. I'm still learning this surf and salt water stuff. I just don't have any spinners that long except the couple I bought at Wally World over the last couple of years and they are way too heavy to try to fish a lure on.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

You can get an okuma avenger abf Baitfeeder for the same price. Way better reel.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking at the rod specs, too light and your butt will be too short to put in a rod holder.


----------



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Looking at the rod specs, too light and your butt will be too short to put in a rod holder.




Yeah the handle in the pick is the wrong one. Took a little extra research to figure that one out since no, it wouldn't hold in a sand spike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

At least you'll get to see if you like surf fishing and almost any gear can catch a fish, be sure to rinse it in fresh water after every use & make sure you keep it lubed up. I can tell you now that surf fishing can be addictive; if you get the bug you can always upgrade. Good luck!


----------



## Captainstone (May 13, 2016)

Here Fishiee...Fishiee said:


> At least you'll get to see if you like surf fishing and almost any gear can catch a fish, be sure to rinse it in fresh water after every use & make sure you keep it lubed up. I can tell you now that surf fishing can be addictive; if you get the bug you can always upgrade. Good luck!




Yeah I got hooked hard last year. Being in TN makes it a long distance relationship though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Captainstone said:


> Yeah I got hooked hard last year. Being in TN makes it a long distance relationship though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A tourist from Tennessee pier fished with us a few days in Panama City, got three Ambassaduers smoked, plus broke one rod, went bsck to Tennessee, sold his house and business and moved down to PC Beach.


----------

